# using van ceiling to store poles and stuff....



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Anyone got some good ways to do this?

Basically right npw, I have a pretty ghetto setup with bungee cords stretched out where I can stick poles and levels and stuff like that, but I want to do something better and easier to utilize the ceiling for hanging stuff. Something DIY, Im not gonna drop $400 on some prebuilt system or anything..

I've thought about mounting PVC pipes cut to different lenghts for the poles, but I need to actually mount plywood to the lid to have more surface to work with, which I may do today. I only have the ceiling ribs right now to work with, so it limits me.

If there were a way to use a hook or something where I could hang from the side door, that would be ideal....


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

4 or 6" pvc pipe threaded and capped on both ends cut to the length of the longest item? I guess then you have to consider how to attach this to the ceiling which brings us back to the issue of having it not look ghetto with bungies or whatnot.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Just be careful that they are secure, we had one pole go through the windshield of the van during a panic stop!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I do have a bulkhead, so I should be good as far as them turning into missiles... The only thing about using pvc, is that I'd like them to be tight, instead of loose in the pipe rolling around. If I had about 6" sticking out the back, and bungie that tight against the ceiling or something.... THats kind of how I have it now, except its just bungies... Actually I just took everything down and put the plywood up. 

Im not too concerned about it looking ghetto, as long as its functional. I can secure the pvc to the ceiling with strapping tape.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have 4' black pvc pipe bolted to the tool box on the inside of my topper, capped at one end and tilted up so my 2/4 and 4/8 poles and 3' spray wand dont slide out. I have an 8' 4" by 4" pipe on my ladder rack for my longer poles. It is capped on both ends with threaded fittings. I have a short bed Tacoma so the long stuff goes on top.Black pvc pipe is stronger than white pvc. Also makes a great spud gun.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Black pvc pipe is hard to find. That's furniture grade, evidently. I just googled black pvc pipe, because I'd never seen it.

Abs pipe is black, which was what I was thinking about. Really neither here nor there. Just caught my attention.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah it is abs pipe, it has been a long time since I bought any since it lasts so long.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah, I dont really care what color the pipe is, but Im more concerned about some way to make them tight against the ceilingeven if it were some type of velcro strap, like I cant seem to find...

But, there has to be some type of hangar that can make it easier to keep them up. Like a wall mount for brooms, except a ceiling version that uses gravity to keep them set...


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Very large hose clamps, like for radiator hoses. I know they make them up to 5-6 inches.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Rivnuts and two hole straps for 4"pvc. 

If not check an electrical supply house. Galvanized rigid pipe and rigid PVC pipe are the same size so they'll be a variety of strap options for 5 and 6 inch.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Quick Fist - Available in a bunch of size. I use this for carrying a pole in my vehicle. 

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CQPANY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Holland said:


> Quick Fist - Available in a bunch of size. I use this for carrying a pole in my vehicle.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CQPANY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I've been wondering if something like that exists... Thank you.


----------



## bmw5241 (Jul 6, 2017)

Have you tried just drilling a set of holes on the bottom of the pvc and using screws with a long drill bit. Just stick the bit through the hole and screw the screw into the plywood ceiling you installed? That should keep that in place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw5241 (Jul 6, 2017)

Or these might work great and won’t move a bit. 

Look up this on amazon. 

“Seachoice 72011 Spring Clamps – Pack of 2 – Polished Stainless Steel – 5/8 to 1-1/4 Inch Size”

I can’t post link cause I’m a newb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brocha Latina (Oct 15, 2019)

Not sure how many poles you have, but look these up on amazon:

_Imillet Mop and Broom Holder, Wall Mounted Organizer-Mop and Broom Storage Tool Rack with 5 Ball Slots and 6 Hooks_ (you'll have to copy and paste into your browser. I can't post links here yet)

They might help you to keep the poles held and tight to your van ceiling. They come in a 2pk and you should be able to attach them to the ceiling brackets.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Brocha Latina said:


> Not sure how many poles you have, but look these up on amazon:
> 
> _Imillet Mop and Broom Holder, Wall Mounted Organizer-Mop and Broom Storage Tool Rack with 5 Ball Slots and 6 Hooks_ (you'll have to copy and paste into your browser. I can't post links here yet)
> 
> They might help you to keep the poles held and tight to your van ceiling. They come in a 2pk and you should be able to attach them to the ceiling brackets.


Wouldnt work on a ceiling. The Quickfists work pretty well. I attach my broom, pole sander, and levels to the ceiling with them. Found away to moutn my 2-4 and 4-8 vertically on my bulkhead with them too. Also, The other day, I broke down and ordered the Jetrack. It secures stepladders to the ceiling. My janky system of winching down my 6 and 4 on big shelf brackets has to go.I'll store he 6 on the ceiling and find a place to store he 4 footer vertically. 

https://www.americanvan.com/cbtrack...pxor5BFEholV8ZQIz1U2iYr9euH4zXQcaAkp7EALw_wcB

Im about ready to just build shelving units myself, if I ever get time. If anyone knows any good online plans for building shelves in econolines, post away, por favor.


----------



## thinkbluews (May 7, 2020)

Could this hold a handtruck/dolly?


----------



## thinkbluews (May 7, 2020)

Use this for a handtruck?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

thinkbluews said:


> Could this hold a handtruck/dolly?


*Attachments and Images

How do I attach a file to a post?*

To attach a file to your post, you need to be using the main 'New Post' or 'New Thread' page and not 'Quick Reply'. To use the main 'New Post' page, click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.

On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment either from your computer or from another URL by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.

To upload a file from your computer, click the 'Browse' button and locate the file. To upload a file from another URL, enter the full URL for the file in the second box on this page. Once you have completed one of the boxes, click 'Upload'.

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.

What files types can I use? How large can attachments be?

In the attachment window you will find a list of the allowed file types and their maximum sizes. Files that are larger than these sizes will be rejected. There may also be an overall quota limit to the number of attachments you can post to the board.

How do I add an image to a post?

If you have uploaded an image as an attachment, you can click the arrow next to the 'Attachment Icon' and select it from the list. This will be inserted into your post and can be located where you want it displayed.

To include an image that is not uploaded as an attachment and is located on another website, you can do so by copying the full URL to the image, (not the page on which the image is located), and either pressing the 'Insert Image' icon or by typing







after it, ensuring that you do not have any spaces before or after the URL of the image. You can insert pictures from your albums (?) in this way too.


----------

